# car parking near Croke Park?



## tina27a (3 Sep 2007)

We are coming to Croke Park in October for the Police concert.I'm sick of having to pay out another 220 euro for accomodation when i go to concerts in Dublin so this time we're going to drive up and drive back again to Cork after the concert.
I'd like some info for where we could park our car when we get there and then be able to leave again after the concert.
I don't really mind if we have to walk for a little bit(maybe half hour) or is this asking too much?
Or is there somewhere in the suberbs we could leave the car and get a bus into the city?
Any advice would be great,thanks,


----------



## gipimann (3 Sep 2007)

There's a Q-park on Marlborough St which is open 24/7 and has an overnight rate (5pm to 11am next day) of €6.  That's very convenient for Croker.

Link to their site [broken link removed]

Alternatively, you could park & ride at the Red Cow and get the Luas to Abbey St / Busaras.


----------



## shesells (3 Sep 2007)

Or come a bit West, we'll be parking at Coolmine Station in Blanch and getting the train from their to Drumcondra. Very handy!


----------



## Lauren (4 Sep 2007)

tina, where will be be approaching from?


----------



## car (4 Sep 2007)

> I'm sick of having to pay out another 220 euro for accomodation when i go to concerts in Dublin so this time we're going to drive up and drive
> back again to Cork after the concert.



Park and ride at red cow the way to go alright, but theres an IBIS hotel opposite the red cow roundabout park and ride, 2 mins walk, should be able to get a room there for the night for around the 100e mark.  6e return on the luas to bring you 10 minutes walk from croker.


----------



## DACMAN (4 Sep 2007)

I parked just off the Drumcondra Road - Residential area near the Cat & Cradle Pub- last Sunday, its 20 min's from Croker - after the match I took the Airport Road onto the M50 then onto the N7 and was back in Limerick in 2 1/2 hours


----------



## bobk (4 Sep 2007)

why don't you stay in an €70 b&b instead?


----------



## Lauren (4 Sep 2007)

if you are coming off the M50, get off at the Finglas exit, approach the city, park at Tesco Clearwater (off the N2) and get a 40, 40a or b to Drumcondra...Bus ride would take 10 mins.
Alternatively drive closer and park outside Glasnevin cemetry and walk to Croke Park.... 20 minute walk down the canal!


----------



## tina27a (4 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the replies.I've heard there's a lot of trouble by the Red Cow lately with windows being smashed so we'll give that a miss i think.
We'll be coming off the M50 so tesco clearwater sounds good.

why don't you stay in an €70 b&b instead?

Well it wouldn't be just €70 as it's myself and hubbie so it would be €140 and anytime i've checked B&B's for concerts the price always seems to be quite high and even at that if we stayed in a B&B we;d probably end up having to pay for parking as well.

Thanks for all the answers.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2007)

For what it's worth there's at least one guest house on the _NCR _near Phibsboro (which is not *that *far from Croker) which claims to offer rooms from €45. Maybe there are others too if you shop around. On the other hand I presume that at peak demand times (e.g. gigs/matches etc.) the low rates do not apply?


----------



## tina27a (4 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> For what it's worth there's at least one guest house on the _NCR _near Phibsboro (which is not *that *far from Croker) which claims to offer rooms from €45. ?


 
I,ve checked and €45 is for Single rooms.We would have to pay a lot more for double rooms.


----------

